# Quicky



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

I somehow drug my ass outta bed and headed for some ocean action a little later than I'd hoped. Spent 30 min to catch one good bait. 15 min later fish on. Hadn't had my mercury fix since october, so decided to take it to the hill and meet some friends on the beach to head out for breakfast. 

Some nicer ones had been caught in the area lately, but of course I get the runt.


----------



## NateM (Jan 9, 2008)

Sheesh didnt know you only managed one bait! Even more impressive. Surf doesnt look too bad down there, lot more nasty up here today. If the weather holds up i can go friday, we'll see though. Tight work man


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

nice........


----------



## pogeymoe (May 5, 2009)

NO WAY................im jealous!!that had to be fun!!


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

Damn dude you are the king of the kings 
Nice fish


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

NateM said:


> Surf doesnt look too bad down there, lot more nasty up here today.


It was actually pretty snotty when i first launched, but had already started to lay out a little when I came in around 830 or 9. The photo is a little deceiving.


----------



## news_watch (Jun 1, 2005)

Nice hammer.


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

sweet. Bet ya got a good ride outta him!!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice work Ryan, congrats.


----------



## MDubious (May 10, 2008)

Nice bro, I'd be happy with that being the "runt" lol


----------



## Ole Lucky (Oct 17, 2004)

*That is what I want to do!*

I have been looking for a boat because I know it will be fun, but I do have a question. Where do you put or secure a larger fish like that? Do paddle back put it in the cooler then go back out or what? Thanks and nice King!


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

kings are typically on their last breath by the time i land them in the kayak, so i just grab them by the tail and lay them on the deck between my legs. i rarely carry a fish bag since it's just one more thing to prepare and clean up every time i go, so it's usually back to the hill whenever i keep one.


----------

